# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Travelling with Kids (aged 8 and 10)

## Atravel

Has anyone been or are travelling with children?  I'm off to Oz and NZ for 4 months starting March.  I know my kids will be fab and will love it but am unsure how hostels will react to children and whether there are many who restrict age?  Also if anyone can recommend places to go and things to do.  For now they are going to be doing everything I'm up for - although I don't think they'll be following me  :Smile:

----------


## jonekete

Our traveling with kids section is a handy resource for parents and children fly with us. A simple guide for our family-friendly services and policies, it is also full of useful tips for moms-to-be and parents traveling with their children.

----------


## mikehussy

It is very nice to travel with kids. It is only one in a year that we travel with kids and it is amazing experience.

----------


## davidsmith36

Traveling is stressful enough for people without kids. Add restless, impatient, volatile, and messy little ones and it's a whole new ball game.Going with youngsters is testing, yet a touch of planning can decrease parental anxiety. On the off chance that your kid is mature enough, include them in getting ready for the excursion. Voyaging is sufficiently unpleasant for individuals without children. Include anxious, restless, unpredictable, and untidy minimal ones and it's a radical new ball game.

----------


## aliceta

That will give you great experience, you will have more experience when traveling with children and letting them know things outside.

----------


## Embed1945

This is very difficult and the experience of traveling with kids is very exhaustive. But if you want to visit and want to know places to explore in Frankfurt then this article on this website is for you. You must visit this website for more information for more updates and information.

----------

